# Poll: How many times a month do you get out to fish?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Just curious as to how often everyone gets out. I'm in the 1-3 times a month category...wish it was more but, it is what it is.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Janus said:


> Just curious as to how often everyone gets out. I'm in the 1-3 times a month category...wish it was more but, it is what it is.



When I lived in NEO I used to fish about 100 days a year!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ha! 12 times a month. i've been on the water atleast for a bit every day since june 6th, i'm going for six months here soon!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

lets just say not nearly enough!


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

During spring, summer, and fall, usually in the area of 10 - 12 times a month. In the winter, usually 4 or 5 times a month.
z


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I envy you guys who are out more than 12 times a month. That is at least 3 days out of every week on the water. MAN! If I was fishing that much, I'd probably have grown gills myself. 

Maybe some of you guys can send my wife an email telling her how important it is for a guy to go fishing a couple times a week.  

I, unfortunately, am in the 1-3 times a month boat.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

During the warmer months when I am catfishing more and running tournaments I am out sometimes 6-7 days a week if only to catch bait sometimes. Nov. through March I don't get out much and use that time to catch up on the honey-do list.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Since I dont have kids or a wife, I get out alot...and I mean on average 6-7 times a week, I do go to college and work fulltime, but always make time to fish.Three years ago when i was 19, I logged 330days. (everday for at least a half an hour). That was by far my fav year of my life. Now I just need to figure out how to make money doing it and I will match that year more and mroe.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

But now that the weather turned, I'm in the woods 12 days a month!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I used to log about 8 - 9 times a month and I mean long fishing days of 10+ hours. When i was sngle I fished everyday from end of work till midnight or so in the summer and till dark during steelhead season. I even lost a job or two from being addicted. As I get older, had kids and such I realize there is much more to life than fishing. I've had friends lose wives, friendships, and other things. It really can become an addiction that is out of control and it's then that it becomes more of a fix then actual enjoyment. I love to fish just as much as the next guy but I have learned much from overdoing it.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I go nuts if I went a few days of not fishing.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

10-15 depending on work and weather. and the best part in all this my wife cleans the fish I bring home gotta love her.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I usually get out 25 times a month April thru Novemeber. It slows down some after that unless there is good ice.


----------

